
Ask HN: What did you do to improve your reading ability? - Onixelen
If you had a hard time reading before (during childhood or maybe adulthood), how did you improve and get good at it?
======
Slaul
I've never struggled with reading so I may not have the perspective that
somebody else might have, but I think like with most things practice makes
perfect.

Reading as much as possible and progressively reading more challenging books
should help with reading comprehension and speed.

